# Pystira jumping spider



## orionmystery (Apr 11, 2011)

A cute female _Pystira_(?) jumping spider.




































More jumping spiders.


----------



## ChrisA (Apr 12, 2011)

Great set.  I love that pose in the first shot.


----------



## Markw (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow!  These are truly beautiful shots of a great looking spider!  I love 1 and 4.  Can you give me more detail about the setup, though?  Camera, lens, flash, crop, etc? Beautiful series.  I'm envious.

Thanks,
Matk


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Chris, Matk.

Matk, 40D, MPE65, MT24EX with DIY Diffuser: MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature

Shot at around 3X, minor/no cropping.


----------



## Johny (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow! This looks like an alien! I'm wondering if all the black balls are his eyes cause that means he doesn't need 3D glasses, he already is watching us in 3D with his own 8 eyes.


----------



## Bios. (Apr 15, 2011)

Johny: Spiders usually have 8 eyes.

Orionmystery: Good pics at a good maginfication and the concave/light tent diffuser gives some great results. My only criticism is that it gives some weird catchlights in the spiders eyes which are a little distracting however this is nit picking and these pics are pretty good!


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Johny, Bios.

Bios, i kind of like it but agree that a single catchlight is more natural. At any rate, it's a huge improvement from my last diffuser with twin catchlight. Very unnatural and the light wasn't very good either.


----------

